# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Ερώτηση για Voice over IP Phones

## sanguinarypc

Όσοι έχετε IP Phones έχετε VoIP Phones Της Cisco συσκευές η άλλες ;
Η απλός Software VoIP Phones. H κάποια μοντέλα που συνδυάζουν το Software με τις συσκευές. Τη παιζει ποιο πολυ στο AWMN ;

----------


## papashark

Νο1 : Cisco ATA 186 (έχει δύο εξόδους για απλές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές)

No2 : Windows Netmeeting

Νο3 : Δεν ξέρω/Δεν απαντώ


Αυτά καλύπτουν κατά κύριο λόγο το awmn

----------


## pavlidisd

Νο4: SJPhone

No5:Open Phone

Σημείωση: τα cisco voip phones θέλουν cisco call manager για να παίξουν και στο awmn δεν έχουμε (ακόμα...  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Alexandros

Τα 7905 IP Phones υποστηρίζουν (με το κατάλληλο firmware) και Η.323 οπότε παίζουν μια χαρά και με τους gatekeepers μας. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες από Spirosco (Σπύρο σε κάρφωσα).

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## pavlidisd

Αλέξανδρε με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο!  ::  

Σπύρο έχεις κάτι να μας πεις ε???  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Αλέξανδρε με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο! :P 
> 
> Σπύρο έχεις κάτι να μας πεις ε??? :lol:


Η άποψη του Σπύρου για το 7905 αποτυπώνεται, σε καρτεσιανές συντεταγμένες, στους παρακάτω δύο άξονες :

x) Πολύ χλυδάτο
y) Πάω να κοιτάξω τα Missed Calls

Τον άξονα των z θα τον προσθέσει όταν δεί το 7970

----------


## pargyrak

> Τα 7905 IP Phones υποστηρίζουν (με το κατάλληλο firmware) και Η.323 οπότε παίζουν μια χαρά και με τους gatekeepers μας. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες από Spirosco (Σπύρο σε κάρφωσα).
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα και μια και από ότι φαίνεται το έχετε ψάξει το θέμα.. Ποιά Cisco IP τηλέφωνα παίζουν με τον OpenH323 που χρησιμοποιούμε?


pargy

----------


## sotiris

επειδη αυτα τα cisco (της σειρας 79χχ) τα εχω δει σε φωτο,μπορει καποιος (Αλεξανδρος ::  να δωσει και μια ταξη μεγεθους στο ποσο στοιχιζουν; (μηπως σταματησουμε να κανουμε ονειρα ή μηπως αποκτησουμε ονειρα)

----------


## dti

Εχω καιρό να κοιτάξω στο ebay γι αυτά, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχαν σε ποσότητες 5-10 κομάτια σε τιμή γύρω στα $300 το καθένα και χωρίς το τροφοδοτικό τους το οποίο επωλείτο ξεχωριστά...

----------


## MAuVE

> Εχω καιρό να κοιτάξω στο ebay γι αυτά, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχαν σε ποσότητες 5-10 κομάτια σε τιμή γύρω στα $300 το καθένα και χωρίς το τροφοδοτικό τους το οποίο επωλείτο ξεχωριστά...


Για το 7905 που παίζει με τους gatekeepers μας, εκεί κοντά είναι η προτεινόμενη λιανική. 
Τα πιό σύνθετα μοντέλα πάνε από 500-1000 USD (πάντα προτεινόμενη λιανική).

Τις δύο συσκευές 7905 μας τις δάνεισε ο Αλέξανδρος*, για να αποκτήσουμε εμπειρία σε περιβάλλον awmn, καθότι νέο μοντέλο. 

Μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον έχει η 7912 που διαθέτει ενσωματωμένο switch (κατά τ' άλλα όμοια με την 7905) και έτσι με μία σύνδεση ethernet βάζεις voip και pc στο δίκτυο.

Είχαμε συζητήσει την πιθανότητα μίας ομαδικής.
Αν γίνει (DiGi ακούς) ενδιαφέρομαι, γιατί πρόκειται για πολύ καλή συσκευή. 

Η αλλαγή του firmware, έτσι που τα έχει τυποποιήσει ο Σπύρος είναι αρκετά εύκολη. 
Αν κανείς ξεκινήσει από το μηδέν, μπορει να φάει και 1-2 ημέρες.

Καλό θα είναι, ο Σπύρος να ποστάρει την διεύθυνση στον ftp του που υπάρχουν τα σχετικά images καθώς και τις οδηγίες εφαρμογής των.

(*)_ Δημόσιες ευχαριστίες παραλείπονται σύμφωνα μ' επιθυμία του ιδίου_

----------


## pargyrak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εχω καιρό να κοιτάξω στο ebay γι αυτά, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχαν σε ποσότητες 5-10 κομάτια σε τιμή γύρω στα $300 το καθένα και χωρίς το τροφοδοτικό τους το οποίο επωλείτο ξεχωριστά...
> 
> 
> Για το 7905 που παίζει με τους gatekeepers μας, εκεί κοντά είναι η προτεινόμενη λιανική. 
> Τα πιό σύνθετα μοντέλα πάνε από 500-1000 USD (πάντα προτεινόμενη λιανική).


Κατόπιν συνεννόησης μπορούμε να βρούμε Cisco 7905G με το Licence (δεν πάει χωρίς) στα 150 Euros συν ΦΠΑ. Η τιμή μπορεί να πέσει μερικά ευρουδάκια. 

Από Ελλάδα με εγγύηση. Παράδοση σε 25 ημέρες περίπου.


Εάν θέλετε οργανώνω μια ομαδική και μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε η παράδοση να γίνει στην Αθήνα για εσάς και στη Θεσσαλονίκη για εμάς.

[email protected]

----------


## MAuVE

> μπορούμε να βρούμε Cisco 7905G


9712 έχει ;

----------


## papashark

Εγώ τα πλήρωνα τα 150 για 2 συσκευές τουλάχιστον !  ::

----------


## pargyrak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pargyrak
> 
> μπορούμε να βρούμε Cisco 7905G
> 
> 
> 9712 έχει ;


7912 μάλλον... ::  Ότι θέλουμε έχει αρκεί να υπάρχει στο GPL της Cisco. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και από άλλους να ρωτήσω τιμή.



pargy

----------


## macstar

> 7912 μάλλον... Ότι θέλουμε έχει αρκεί να υπάρχει στο GPL της Cisco. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και από άλλους να ρωτήσω τιμή.


Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα το 7912 ίσως... αν δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβότερο... βρίσκω χρήσιμη την έξτρα θύρα.

Επίσης, μήπως ξέρεις αν αυτά τα Single Line/Single DN phones... μπορούν να συνδεθούν σε παραπάνω του ενός GKs? Πχ έναν εντός και έναν εκτός AWMN? ... Λέω εγώ τώρα...  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## Alexandros

Τα 7912 δεν υποστηρίζουν τελικά το H.323 Image (τουλάχιστον όχι επίσημα). Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται θα πρότεινα να επικεντρωθεί στο 7905G.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## pargyrak

Μια και την επόμενη βδομάδα δεν με βλέπω να επιστρέψω στη δουλειά μου στο Κόσοβο θα συναντηθώ με τον προμηθευτή για να πάρω τιμές για ότι Cisco προϊόντα θέλουμε.

Για τα 7905G θέλω εγώ ένα και ο papashark 2 μεχρι στιγμής.

Άλλος στο

http://www.twmn.net/modules.php?name=Fo ... opic&p=740


pargy

----------


## mindfox

Για όσους θέλουν να έχουν τη δυνατότητα εναλλακτικών GKs, τότε προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα το 7960 (σχετικά πρόσφατα, τυχερός κάτοχος ενός και εν αναμονή άλλων 2 μαζί με το 1 7914) το οποίο επιτρέπει σε κάθε μία από τις 6 γραμμές να έχουν ξεχωριστές ρυθμίσεις.

Κοστίζει το άτιμο, αλλά είναι μούρλια. Ειδικά όταν ασχοληθεί κάποιος και με τη συγγραφή services για το τηλέφωνο, τότε το πράγμα παραείναι καλό...

Απόλαυση σας λέω... Άλλο να το γράφω και άλλο να το βλέπετε.

Α, με την ευκαιρία. Η διαδικασία μετατροπής του images είναι πάναπλη... Μην ακούτε φήμες, ακόμα και για SIP (που υπήρχαν πολλά Bugs από διάφορες συσκευές 7960) σε εμένα τουλάχιστον έγινε απροβλημάτιστα σε 2 μόλις λεπτάκια (με καθυστέρησε το γεγονός ότι δεν είχα σηκώσει την υπηρεσία TFTP  ::  )

----------


## Alexandros

Κώστα δε θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου, απλά να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι τα 7960/7940 δεν υποστηρίζουν H.323, οπότε μέχρι να στηθεί στο AWMN καμμιά σοβαρή υποδομή SIP/Call Manager/ΜGCP είναι άχρηστα. Αντίθετα τα 7905 υποστηρίζουν εκτός από τα προηγούμενα και H.323 οπότε είναι καλύτερο στοίχημα και ας έχουν λιγότερα κόλπα κατά τ' άλλα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## bakolaz

> Νο1 : Cisco ATA 186 (έχει δύο εξόδους για απλές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές)
> 
> No2 : Windows Netmeeting
> 
> Νο3 : Δεν ξέρω/Δεν απαντώ
> 
> 
> Αυτά καλύπτουν κατά κύριο λόγο το awmn


Κάποιοι από εμάς έχουν και τα Cisco ATA 182 (δουλεύει με μια τηλ. συσκευή μόνο και για ΟΤΕ και για voip κλήσεις)

----------


## mindfox

> Κώστα δε θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου, απλά να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι τα 7960/7940 δεν υποστηρίζουν H.323, οπότε μέχρι να στηθεί στο AWMN καμμιά σοβαρή υποδομή SIP/Call Manager/ΜGCP είναι άχρηστα. Αντίθετα τα 7905 υποστηρίζουν εκτός από τα προηγούμενα και H.323 οπότε είναι καλύτερο στοίχημα και ας έχουν λιγότερα κόλπα κατά τ' άλλα.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Τρομακτική παράλειψη από μέρους μου που πολύ σοφά συμπλήρωσες Αλέξανδρε, προς αποφυγή παραπληροφόρησης των μελών του forum.
Βέβαια από την άλλη, υπάρχουν πολλά προγράμματα που υποστηρίζουν SIP PBX solutions, για να μην αναφερθώ και ΣΤΟ πρόγραμμα, που υποστηρίζει τα πάντα (χμμμ, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει το SCCP ακόμα πάνω του). Φυσικά μιλάω για το asterisk. Δυστυχώς όμως, είναι νωρίς να μιλάμε για το asterisk, μιας και ακόμα και στην stable έκδοσή του είναι ακόμα αρκετά ασταθές. Βέβαια με λίγο "πείραγμα" γίνεται πραγματική απόλαυση και μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει (sorry που το λεω Αλέξανδρε  ::  ) με αξιώσεις ακόμα και τον Call Manager της Cisco.

----------


## spirosco

Εγω παντως την εχω καταβρει με το 7905, και ηδη εχω αρχισει και νιωθω λιγο γκατζετακιας  ::  .
Δυνατοτητες οπως το να βλεπεις τις αναπαντητες κλησεις οταν γυρνας, να κανεις hold μια τρεχουσα κληση για να απαντησεις σε μια νεα εισερχομενη, call waiting, do not disturb, conference, συγχρονισμος ωρας μεσω ntp server ειναι μερικοι απο τους λογους.

Ενα ακομη καλο ειναι οτι οταν καλεις καποιο κατοχο 182/186 δεν "πεφτει" η γραμμη μολις σου απαντησει ο καλουμενος με αποτελεσμα να χρειαζεται να ξαναπαρεις. Αυτο συνεβαινε σε κλησεις απο 182 σε 186 η και το αντιστροφο.

Η διαδικασια ρυθμισης του απαιτει αρχικα ενα dhcp server για να παρει IP και ενα tftp server για να κατεβασει το προφιλ με τις ρυθμισεις του καθως και το Image.

Στο μεταξυ ειναι και θεμα χρονου πιστευω μεχρι να ενωσουμε τον gk μου με τον cm του Νικου για να βγαλουμε συμπερασματα και σε πιο πολυπλοκο περιβαλλον.

Mε λιγα λογια...πολυ χλιδη βρε παιδι μου...  ::

----------


## JS

Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο μπορεί κάποιος με απλά λόγια να μου πεί τί έχει να προσφέρει το 7905 παραπάνω απο το 186+ασύρματο τηλ ;
Νομίζω οτι ένα καλό ασύρματο πάνω στο 186 έχει όλα αυτά που αναφέρει ο Σπύρος (για το call hold δεν ξέρω αν παίζει). Το 182 δεν το βάζω στην σύγκριση μιας και δεν το έχω δουλέψει και όσοι με παίρνουν όλο κολλήματα τρώνε οι κλήσεις μας  ::

----------


## spirosco

> Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο μπορεί κάποιος με απλά λόγια να μου πεί τί έχει να προσφέρει το 7905 παραπάνω απο το 186+ασύρματο τηλ ;
> Νομίζω οτι ένα καλό ασύρματο πάνω στο 186 έχει όλα αυτά που αναφέρει ο Σπύρος (για το call hold δεν ξέρω αν παίζει). Το 182 δεν το βάζω στην σύγκριση μιας και δεν το έχω δουλέψει και όσοι με παίρνουν όλο κολλήματα τρώνε οι κλήσεις μας


Ειναι πιο μουρατο βρε  ::  , σου αρκει αυτο?

----------


## pargyrak

Ποιο είναι το image για το 7905 που παίζει με h323 και από που το καταβαζουμε; CCO υπάρχει φυσικά

papashark 2 κομάτια παρήγγειλα για σένα και ένα για μένα μέχρι στιγμής.

pargy

----------


## spirosco

> Ποιο είναι το image για το 7905 που παίζει με h323 και από που το καταβαζουμε; CCO υπάρχει φυσικά
> 
> pargy



CP7905010001H323031212A
Aν θελεις μπορω να στο στειλω με mail.

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο μπορεί κάποιος με απλά λόγια να μου πεί τί έχει να προσφέρει το 7905 παραπάνω απο το 186+ασύρματο τηλ ;
> Νομίζω οτι ένα καλό ασύρματο πάνω στο 186 έχει όλα αυτά που αναφέρει ο Σπύρος (για το call hold δεν ξέρω αν παίζει). Το 182 δεν το βάζω στην σύγκριση μιας και δεν το έχω δουλέψει και όσοι με παίρνουν όλο κολλήματα τρώνε οι κλήσεις μας 
> 
> 
> Ειναι πιο μουρατο βρε  , σου αρκει αυτο?


Αν θεωρείς το 7905 μουράτο το παρακάτω τί είναι ;;; κα*@&&@*λα ???
Και δεν εννοώ Καβάλα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/ ... index.html

Μείνετε με τα 186 μέχρι να έχετε λεφτά για το παραπάνω κουκλί...Όλα τα άλλα είναι αλοιφές !!!

----------


## papashark

7905 extra functions : 
 ::  pullmour

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> ...


Συμφωνω οτι ειναι κουκλι, αλλα:
1) Πρεπει να εχεις ντε και καλα access point για να συνδεθει
2) Πρεπει να εχεις Cisco CallManager Version 3.2 and later η Cisco Survivable Remote Site Telephony (SRST) Version 2.0 and later *
3) Ποσο ειπαμε οτι κοστιζει?

Κοιτα πρωτα να φτιαξεις το link με tenorism που τις περισσοτερες ωρες παιζει στα 5.5mbps και ασε τα wireless τηλεφωνα προς το παρον...  ::   ::   ::  

* Διωρθωστε με αν κανω λαθος αλλα στο site της cisco μονο αυτα αναφερονται.

----------


## koem

Αν θέλω να παίξω με Cisco 7940G & Asterisk, πρέπει να αγοράσω την SIP license;

----------


## papashark

> Αν θέλω να παίξω με Cisco 7940G & Asterisk, πρέπει να αγοράσω την SIP license;


Για το asterisk όχι, αλλά για το 7940 θα χρειαστείς το κατάλληλο firmware το οποίο μπορεί να μην είναι δωρεάν (αλλά μπορεί και να είναι  ::   ::  ).

----------


## koem

Θα το έχω υπόψην μου... Βασικά θα ξεκίναγα με το 7905, αλλά στη γυναίκα μου αρέσει περισσότερο το 7940 & το 7960...

Passed the wifey test...

----------


## papashark

Άμα έχει καλό waf (wife acceptance factor) τότε όλα τα άλλα περιτεύουν ! ......  ::

----------


## mxou

> Άμα έχει καλό waf (wife acceptance factor) τότε όλα τα άλλα περιτεύουν ! ......


Εγώ ήξερα ότι το λένε WTF (wife tolerance factor), το οποίο για μας τους άνδρες διαβάζεται και ως what the f*ck... 
Συνήθως μάλιστα έτσι πάει. Να λέμε wtf με τις επιλογές τους (αλλά αν σου βαστάει κάνε κι αλλιώς  ::   ::  ) ....

Ζωή..

----------


## koem

Επίσης απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, μπορείς να αγοράσεις Cisco IP phone και χωρίς SIP license, απλά χωρίς τη license είσαι παράνομος, έτσι;

----------


## mindfox

Η πολιτική της Cisco, απαγορεύει στους resellers να πουλήσουν hardware χωρίς το αντίστοιχο license για το software.

Βέβαια, αυτό δεν ισχύει (από ότι έχω δει) σε E-Bay κλπ.

Πάντως, όταν αγοράζεις ένα Cisco τηλεφωνάκι, αγοράζεις και το software license. Μπορείς λοιπόν να ζητήσεις να είναι με προεγκατεστημένο το SIP αντί για το SCCP (το proprietary της Cisco).

Επίσης, όταν αγοράζεις καινούργιο τηλέφωνο από Ελλάδα, δικαιούσαι μέσω του έμπορα από τον οποίον το προμηθεύτηκες, να έχεις τις αναβαθμίσεις για το αντίστοιχο license, για το χρονικό διάστημα των 3 μηνών

----------


## fotis80

Αυτό το εχει δεί κανεις ? 
Ξερει που θα το βρώ στην Ελλαδα ? 

http://www.inventel.com/en/product/datasheet/27/

----------


## papashark

Το παρακάτω μήνυμα σβήστικε από λανθασμένο moderation.




> Γεια σας παιδιά! Πάει καιρός που ασχολούμε με τα ασύρματα δίκτυα, διαβάζω, ψάχνω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ λόγω της θέσης μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ειμαι σε μια "λακούβα", δεν πιάνω ούτε tv  Ειναι το πρώτο ποστ που κάνω στο φόρουμ σας, αν και το παρακολουθώ αρκετά -όσο μπορώ-, είναι μεγάλο! Λοιπόν, η ιδέα μου ήταν αν θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει το νοκια 9500 communicator που έχει τη δυνατότητα wi-fi σαν mobile ip phone.. Λογικά, με το κατάλληλο software, κατι τέτοιο θα ήταν εφικτό.. Κάτι ακόμη, ποιες ειναι η μέγιστες ταχύτητες διαμεταγωγής δεδομένων που έχετε πετύχει με wi-fi, και τι ονομαστικής ταχύτητας κάρτες χρησιμοποιήσατε? και ενα τεέυταίο που δε βρήκα, ποσοοι κόμβοι είστε στο AWMN?  
> 
> PS. Συγνώμη για τις άσχετες ερωτήσεις, έχω χαθεί

----------


## eaggelidis

mindfox : 
>>>> Η πολιτική της Cisco, απαγορεύει στους resellers να πουλήσουν 
>>>> hardware χωρίς το αντίστοιχο license για το software. 

>>>> Βέβαια, αυτό δεν ισχύει (από ότι έχω δει) σε E-Bay κλπ. 

Αγοράζοντας από το e-BAY στην ουσία αγοράζεις κάτι μεταχειρισμένο .

Η CISCO δέχεται ότι το ένα μεταχειρισμένο μπορεί να πουληθεί ξανά και ξανά (δεν έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό) αν όμως ζητήσεις υποστήριξη για το κουτί αυτό θα πρέπει Η να έχεις συμβόλαιο με κάποιον partner Η να έχεις αγοράσει εσύ ο ίδιος κάποιο license.

Ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω όποιον έχει πρόβλημα.

Η

----------


## megis127

Η HOL ΚΑΙ ΤΟ EVOICE ΤΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ TO XLITE ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ USB PHONE ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ

----------


## socrates

Χμμμ αν και sticky το θέμα είχε παλιώσει!




> Η HOL ΚΑΙ ΤΟ EVOICE ΤΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ TO XLITE ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ USB PHONE ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ


***Καλό είναι να γράφεις με μικρά γράμματα. Στην γλώσσα των forums το να γράφεις με κεφαλαία είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.

----------


## DHatzoudis

> Νο1 : Cisco ATA 186 (έχει δύο εξόδους για απλές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές)
> 
> No2 : Windows Netmeeting
> 
> Νο3 : Δεν ξέρω/Δεν απαντώ
> 
> 
> Αυτά καλύπτουν κατά κύριο λόγο το awmn


Παιδιά, καλημέρα.
Δώστε τα φώτα σας σε έναν νέοπα. Το Cisco ATA 186, το είδα σε έναν φίλο μου που είχε ADSL στην Vivodi, και
το κούμπωνε πάνω στο switch του, και πάνω στο Cisco το τηλέφωνο του. Τον ρώτησα τι ακριβώς κάνει, αλλά δεν
ήξερε να μου πει. Απλά ξέρω ότι έχει πάρει κι ένα σταθερό τηλεφωνικό νούμερο Vidodi 211 xxxxxxx.

Μπορεί να κάνει κλήσεις μόνο σε IP phones, ή και σε άλλα σταθερά, π.χ. 210 xxxxxxx;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dti

Ναι μέσω της υπηρεσίας DSL Phone της Vivodi μπορεί να μιλά σε κινητά και σταθερά τηλέφωνα κανονικά και με μειωμένες χρεώσεις.

----------


## DHatzoudis

> Ναι μέσω της υπηρεσίας DSL Phone της Vivodi μπορεί να μιλά σε κινητά και σταθερά τηλέφωνα κανονικά και με μειωμένες χρεώσεις.


Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς πόσο πάνε οι χρεώσεις στην vivodi; Κυρίως για αστικά & υπεραστικά.
Εχω βέβαια Lannet, αλλά με VoIP πρέπει να είναι ακόμη πιο χαμηλές οι τιμές, κατά πολύ.

Και άν συμφέρει καλύτερα Hellas on Line, με το router της, ή ακόμη και Skype.

Ξέρει κανείς για τηλέφωνα VoIP, USB & Network. Πόσο τα πουλάνε εδώ;

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγω παιζω με το eyebeam

Πολυ καλο και ευκολο...

----------


## DragonFighter

Ρε σεις τι συσκευές voip χρησιμοποιείτε;
Όχι φυσικά τηλέφωνο voip που είναι για πέταμα...  :: 
Κάτι τέτοιο λέω:


Υπάρχουν φθηνα μοντέλα στην αγορά αλλά παίζουν όμως μόνο σε windows2k/xp... Κάτι σε linux υπάρχει;

----------


## DragonFighter

Βρήκα αυτό εδώ για linux: http://www.asterisk.org

----------


## wiresounds

Επειδή είσαι νέος, χρειάζεσαι πολύ διάβασμα για το άθλημα. Ξεκίνα λοιπόν από το http://www.voip-info.org που έχει πρέπει να μάθεις.

----------


## DragonFighter

Βρήκα αυτό: http://www.avm.de/en/Produkte/FRITZBox/ ... index.html

----------


## DragonFighter

Ρε σεις, το voipbuster σταμάτησε να παρέχει voip-in αριθμούς για νομικούς λόγους!  ::  

Το awmn παρέχει voip-in αριθμούς; Πού;

----------


## dti

http://www.ifaistos.awmn/services/pstn2voip.htm

----------


## pthomop1

Καλημέρα,

υπάρχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης cisco ip phone 7905 σε dsl modem router και χρηση του σε skype, yahoo etc;

Πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί με τα asterix,xlite ktl και καθε βοηθεια η παραπομπή θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.



Ευχαριστώ

----------


## pthomop1

Καλημέρα,

υπάρχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης cisco ip phone 7905 σε dsl modem router και χρηση του σε skype, yahoo etc;

Πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί με τα asterix,xlite ktl και καθε βοηθεια η παραπομπή θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.



Ευχαριστώ

----------

